# Novo Nordisk in Oxford



## Robin (Jan 30, 2017)

Investment just down the road from me, I'll keep an eye out for the next 10 years, by which time they should have found a cure...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38790369


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2017)

Robin said:


> Investment just down the road from me, I'll keep an eye out for the next 10 years, by which time they should have found a cure...
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38790369


From what I have seen they are concentrating on treatment for Type 2 not the elusive cure.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 30, 2017)

It's type 2 research.  More profit potential, because more type 2's


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes, Novo Nordisk would have no interest in a cure for T1 as their profits would drop if one was found.  They could however justifiably claim finding a cure is not part of their business.  As Redkite says though the main profit is in T2 because of the sheer numbers.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 30, 2017)

Investing the NHS millions spent on Victoza.


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not very good with emojis. I chose one that was meant to portray scepticism, ( they'd be very unlikely to be looking for a cure) but I seem to have misfired.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 30, 2017)

As a single off subject note, we need more emojis on this site, and to change the system so that I can use one of the hundreds on my iPad. Come on Northerner, this the 21st century


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> As a single off subject note, we need more emojis on this site, and to change the system so that I can use one of the hundreds on my iPad. Come on Northerner, this the 21st century


I thought we had a change of system in the last 18 months.


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> As a single off subject note, we need more emojis on this site, and to change the system so that I can use one of the hundreds on my iPad. Come on Northerner, this the 21st century


Agreed, I use the iPad ones a lot elsewhere. Not sure the food emojis pass the low carb test, though!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 30, 2017)

First one we need is a 'Thread Hijacked' banner if you ask me, recently!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry, TW, I did try to make it a one off comment


----------



## Robin (Jan 31, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Sorry, TW, I did try to make it a one off comment


Well, knowing us lot on here, we weren't likely to let you have the last word, now were we!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2017)

It wasn't actually aimed at anyone in particular - nearly all of us do it including me!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 31, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Yes, Novo Nordisk would have no interest in a cure for T1 as their profits would drop if one was found.  They could however justifiably claim finding a cure is not part of their business.  As Redkite says though the main profit is in T2 because of the sheer numbers.


I'm very dubious about this. A company finding an effective treatment for type 1 would make a fortune. However, I can't see how a drug could 'cure' type 1 anyway, the people doing that kind of research are going to be universities or labs working for charities.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> I'm very dubious about this. A company finding an effective treatment for type 1 would make a fortune. However, I can't see how a drug could 'cure' type 1 anyway, the people doing that kind of research are going to be universities or labs working for charities.


They are working with Diabetes UK.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> I'm very dubious about this. A company finding an effective treatment for type 1 would make a fortune. However, I can't see how a drug could 'cure' type 1 anyway, the people doing that kind of research are going to be universities or labs working for charities.



They don't need to find an effective treatment for T1 - we've had one since 1923!

I don't actually know what you're dubious about though?  As Matt said, it isn't a legitimate part of a pharmaceutical company's business to deliberately find a cure for anything, is it !


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 31, 2017)

trophywench said:


> They don't need to find an effective treatment for T1 - we've had one since 1923!
> 
> I don't actually know what you're dubious about though?  As Matt said, it isn't a legitimate part of a pharmaceutical company's business to deliberately find a cure for anything, is it !


Dubious that they wouldn't be interested in a cure for T1.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Dubious that they wouldn't be interested in a cure for T1.



What's the best business proposition for them - a one off 'cure' or flogging insulin to all the T1's for the rest of their lifetime.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2017)

And the other good thing about T1 from their POV of course is, as there is only ONE thing that any of us can use to control it - it narrows down any great necessity to eg wonder if ear wax consistency might help to relieve it  - whereas with T2, because T2 is such a pot pourri of so many different glitches in assorted parts of the body and its functions - all avenues remain wide open for research.

I've never really considered it - but T2 would be much more interesting to try different things with, than T1, wouldn't it?  (for a researcher with a quest for knowledge I mean - not for yer average old hag diabetic! LOL)

(Though if I wanted fame in my own lifetime - it would be curing T1 !)


----------



## Robin (Feb 1, 2017)

trophywench said:


> d be much more interesting to try different things with, than T1, wouldn't it? (for a researcher with a quest for knowledge I mean - not for yer average old hag diabetic! LOL)


I think there's a great need for some new and effective treatments for Type 2, which don't have the major side effects reported by some of our members. I always feel they have a worse time of it than us Type 1s, with medications that make them feel sick, or carry risks of long term damage.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2017)

Robin said:


> I think there's a great need for some new and effective treatments for Type 2, which don't have the major side effects reported by some of our members. I always feel they have a worse time of it than us Type 1s, with medications that make them feel sick, or carry risks of long term damage.



And me - do you often wonder on how the hell you personally might have coped with T2 in whatever forms it manifested itself for you - instead of T1 - cos I certainly do.  I actually thank my lucky stars it's T1 at those times - you know, if I had to have it, and had to choose which one to have, sort of thing.


----------

